# cheddar - who make cheddar/hard cheese?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got my first 2lb wheel air drying for a day and then off to the fridge it goes.

like most cheeses, I am certain that I could have done a 90% better job and equally certain we will love eating what I did make.

Anyone else make hard cheese? Would love to talk about how you press, what you wrap/coat the cheese with, do you air dry, the 'cheddaring' process, etc. Oh, and materials/equipment.

Cheesemaking is like nothing else I've ever done. Pretty overwhelmed with the time and equipment requirements at the moment.

thanks
Cathy


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have made 'cheddar' although I also could have done better. My problem seems to be the details. I forget the time and stuff. I do make a very easy 'montery jack' It is simple and delicious.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

nope, not me, too scary. I have done a lot of reading on cheese making and the conditions for curing hard cheeses seemed beyond my capabilites to replicate.

I let Cabot make my cheddar cheese.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have made a recipe called stirred cheddar. If I remember it was one of my successes. Some of my cheeses didn't turn out so good.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I make cheddar all the time  

I do a light pressing, flip, redress, medium pressing, flip, redress, heaviest pressing over night.

I then dress the cheese in a muslin bandage and coat with lard. I do have a cheese cave in my basement but before we made it I aged my cheddar in the fridge. It is all yummy and good! Some farmhouse cheddars can be aged for just a few weeks before they are eaten!

Christy


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

cmharris6002, can you give us an idea at what weights you press your cheddar? I think I may have pressed some of my cheeses at too heavy a weight.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

15-20lbs for half hour (this is the most important pressing, use only enough pressure to lightly knit the curds together). Next 25-30lbs for an hour. After that I'll press for 40lbs for an hour (I leave this pressing out if I am short on time). Then 50-60lbs overnight.

Christy


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

cmharris6002 said:


> 15-20lbs for half hour (this is the most important pressing, use only enough pressure to lightly knit the curds together). Next 25-30lbs for an hour. After that I'll press for 40lbs for an hour (I leave this pressing out if I am short on time). Then 50-60lbs overnight.
> 
> Christy


Chrissy,
do you have a recipe that you'd be willing to share? Do you check acidity using a gauge or by 'experience'? Are you using goat milk?

ty
Cathy


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I do check acidity on occasion but this recipe seems to work out great every time. Aside from good milk handling and sanitarily practices, keep your times and temps exact (use a thermometer and a timer) and you will be VERY happy with this cheese. You can eat it right away but it is much improved after a few weeks and even better after 6 months or more!

Edited to say I use goat milk 

Farmhouse Cheddar:

Ingredients
3-4 gallons milk 
3/4 tea Rennet
1 Cup Buttermilk, prepared Mesophilic or 1/4tea DVI Mesophilic culture

1) Warm milk slowly in warm water bath to 86*F. Stiring periodically.

2) Add Culture. Allow to ripen for 45 minutes.

3) Add 3/4 tsp Rennet diluted in 1/4 Cup of cool water. Mix into milk.

4) Allow the milk to set for 30-45 minutes until a firm curd forms. Test the curd for the 'clean break' Cut the curds into 1/2 inch cubes. Let rest for 5 minutes. 

5) Raise the temp of the curds to 102*F over a period of 40 minutes, stirring them gently during this time in order to reduce their size to that of half a peanut. I use a large whisk. 

6) Hold the curds at 102*F for an additional 30 minutes stirring occasionally to keep curds from matting.

7) Allow curds to settle to bottom of the pot prior to draining.

8) Drain the curds into a colander. Reserve 1/3 of the whey and pour back into the cheese pot. Set colander of curds on the top of the cheese pot. Insert a thermometer into the curd. Maintain temp of 102* with the warmth of the whey. Cover with clean muslin and pot lid. Use minimal heat under the pot as needed. 

9) Allow curds to drain for 60 minutes. Invert the cheese every 20 minutes and re-cover with cloth and lid.

12) Cut the cheese slab into curds with a sharp knife or pastry cutter. Add 1-2 Tbl. of course salt.

13) Press at 15-20lb for 30 min.
Invert and Press at 30lb for 30 min.
Invert and Press at 40lb for 1 hour
Invert and Press at 50lb for 12-15 hour.

14) Dry at room temp (68*)

15) Wax and ripen or refrigerate and eat.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

mmmm... that sounds exactly like the recipe I used. Is it the one from Cheesemaker's Manual? 

Glad to know that it always turns out good!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll bet it has much to do with the exact temp and times, that is my biggest problem. I am always doing three things at once.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, the recipe is adapted from Margaret Morris' book. You are right Steff, times and temps are the hardest thing to get right in cheesemaking. I messed up tons when I started. 

My favorite method now is to use warm freshly drawn milk combined with milk from the previous milking. 

When I am fixing coffee I put all of my cheesemaking equipment into my cheese pot to boil. Then I pour the hot water into the sink and add some cool tap water to create a hot water bath. I put the cheesemaking equipment from the pot into my stainless colander and cover with muslin. Next I pour the milk from the previous milking into the cheese pot, put the lid on and set it in the water bath. When I come in from milking I add the fresh milk to the warm milk in the water bath and it is ready for the culture.

When a recipe call for you to raise the temp over a long period (like the 40 min in the cheddar recipe) it helps to keep a thermometer in the hot water bath. The water should only be 10deg higher than the temp you are to reach. This will help not to raise the temp too quickly.

Christy


----------

